# RIGID: Your thoughts



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I think a person should not concentrate on one brand of tools, whether or not if that brand is Rigid or even a high end brand like Festool. Good tools can be found in all brands even some from HF. It all depends on the users requirement for balancing functionality, durability, and price. There are so many variables between users from an individual with a screwdriver and a pair of pliers in a kitchen drawer to a large focused contractor, that there is no one tool brand that fits all.
.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Ridgid Tools*

If you are talking about the Rigid power tools that Home Depot sells you should remember one thing the power tools are made by individual companies and baged Rigid for Home Depot.for an example I bought a Metabo 4 1/2 inch angle grinder a few years back,only to find out that the Ridgid angle grinder was the same tool.
scarrylarry


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Metabo is a premier Tool company. I have one of their SDS drills that also came with a conventional chuck.

My estimation of Rigid just went up, knowing that at least some of their tools are from such a high end supplier.

http://www.metabo.us/
.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hi Again Bob*

Bob,just want to make sure that I exppresed myself correctly in that not all the Ridgid tools are made by Metabo,I just know that the Metabo grinder I bought a few years back was also made for Ridgid and sold at Home Depot as a Ridgid grinder.hope that's clear
scarrylarry


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rigid is not a manufacturer. It is Home Depots label. Some of the tools are great--others not so--
All depends on the manufacturer.

Most Rigid compressors are made by Campbell Hausfield--Good outfit.

I've got 2 brad guns--really nice--I forgot who made those.

Emerson made their stationary tools a few years back--now someone else makes them--

As long as the Depot uses good vendors we are O.K. But they switch--then what?

----Mike----


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking to but a Rigid palm nailer. I've only read good reviews on it. It's hard to justify the higher price for the DeWalt which has similar reviews.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*oh'mike*

You hit the nail on the head concerning the tools.It's like Sears and the Craftsman label.You have to find out who is making that particular tool for them.
scarrylarry


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim--For your needs get the Rigid--Palm nailers are tough--most any brand will work well.

My Rigid brad guns have over 100,000 nails through them. Still like new.--Mike---


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> It is Home Depots label


I don't know the answer to this but I'll just throw it out here. Are you sure? I have seen Rigid on other sites so it's a little hard to see that it is HD's label. But I do recognize that, for the most part, HD is the most common retailer by far.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Okay let's see here!*

Yes I am pretty sure on this.I have no problem to be called out on this though if someone can enlighten me otherwise.Now as far as Home Depot and the Ridgid and that's the spelling of it Ridgid not Rigid and I'm not trying to be a smarty pants here,Home Depot get's a certain manufacturer to make a tool for them and then they badge it Ridgid.But of course there is the Ridgid that makes all those plumbers tools like pipe threading machines and the like and they I think are part of the Emerson tool group.And you will notice like I did when I bought a Ridgid Home Depot vacuum it has an Emerson electric motor.
scarrylarry


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are  Some Rigid tools

Here are Some Ridgid Tools


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

These places just use whatever manu is willing to build them the cheapest that year. Just like Grizzley. Some of ther tools are good, some are junk. Same with Craftsman.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rusty Baker*

You know what I'm talking about Rusty! And you just have to wonder about all this other stuff,Kawasaki drills and saws,Rockwell tools that have nothing to do with the old classic Rockwell machinery.It seems they just steal a reputable name and apply it to any off shore made product.
scarrylarry


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

At one time surfers bought boards from a proven board maker.One of my childhood friends brother,....opened a surf shop.When the patents expired,he bought the names,The boards are made in viet nam,china,thailand,etc.have all the names of the original west/east coast buiders.One must be aware when they purchase something.Anyone able to quote the latin warning?Extra points....


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

"caveat emptor"


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

rusty baker said:


> "caveat emptor"


 
mr. baker wins,..i will refer to him as,...mr. rusty.cause we are tight.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*blue jeans*

Hmmmmm!!!! I have to think on that for a minute. I know the english translation is "Buyer Beware".If you want to play, then let me know what is the famous saying translated from this in Latin "Tempus Fugit"
scarrylarry


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The literal translation is "time flees", but it is more commonly used as " time flies". when you are having fun.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> If you are talking about the Rigid power tools that Home Depot sells





> Rigid is not a manufacturer. It is Home Depots label.





> Now as far as Home Depot and the Ridgid and that's the spelling of it Ridgid not Rigid


In checking back on this thread, I have learned the difference in these two spellings. Perhaps the OP will come back and clarify which product he was polling on. Since he referred to the lifetime warranty and mentioned several other brands, I presumed ( I don't like ass/u/med) that he was talking about the HD products.

I don't what the latin is, but the young folks say, "my bad!" :thumbup:

Palibob,
Your link for Rigid tools link goes to Arizona Tools but that page lists Ridgid tools.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

downunder said:


> Palibob,
> Your link for Rigid tools link goes to Arizona Tools but that page lists Ridgid tools.


My bad on a more thorough search I was NOT able to find any tools with the Rigid brand name but I did find instances of Ridgid tools referred to as Rigid tools. e.g. the aforementioned Link.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*PaliBob*

Your only human!We all make mistakes:yes:
woodplane


----------

